# blow jobs and dentures



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

So here is my situation. I recently (2 months ago) had all my teeth pulled and got dentures. While at first I was unable to please my fiancée due to pain, I'm slowing working back up to it. My problem is 2 things... 1. I honestly can not tell if I'm hurting him with the denture,(he won't say as to not hurt my feeligs) and 2. I feel weird giving him one without them. 

Kissing is even funny right now, just feels so different. If they are glued in good, then we have to take a break so I can get them out to start on the pleasing of him.

He doesn't complain when I please him without them, he seems to rather enjoy it, but to me I just feel funny. How do I get past this? What can I do to feel better about the" gum jobs" and also keep the excitement going when we have to stop so I can remove dentures? Any advice would be wonderful. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I've heard that a bj with them out is incredible. But I'll have to wait I guess...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I think it's just going to take a while to get adjusted. Obviously wearing a denture is not the ideal so I imagine you feel awkward about things since it's so new.I think you and your partner need to have an open discussion about it even if it's difficult for you to do so.

I've also heard BJ without them is the best ever.


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

He doesn't complain lol. He also makes much more noise now. I guess maybe it is a self image I can not get over. I still haven't done this with the lights on. We have a VERY open relationship. Nothing is off the plate. I've asked him about hurting him and while he says he enjoys it alot, he has also mentioned that I have scrapped him with them. He has not said I've hurt him though. Guess this just means lots of practice haha ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hubbyfetish (Oct 2, 2012)

I am sure lots more practice will not bother him. It is probably just something that you are going to have to get adjusted to...wether that be leave them in or take them out.

I have never received one without, like workingonme...I guess I will just have to wait and find out!


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

It's a very different feeling. All that extra room and a bonus is no biting or scratching him with teeth. Guess my biggest thing is the the way I look without them. He hasn't seen me without them in. I worry it won't be sexy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

Any one got any ideas how I can get over my worry about how I look doing it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carpe (May 12, 2012)

greeneyedky said:


> So here is my situation. I recently (2 months ago) had all my teeth pulled and got dentures. While at first I was unable to please my fiancée due to pain, I'm slowing working back up to it. My problem is 2 things... 1. I honestly can not tell if I'm hurting him with the denture,(he won't say as to not hurt my feeligs) and 2. I feel weird giving him one without them.
> 
> Kissing is even funny right now, just feels so different. If they are glued in good, then we have to take a break so I can get them out to start on the pleasing of him.
> 
> ...


While I certainly would not wish it on anyone to lose their teeth, the idea of a "gum job" actually sounds more appealing to me than a blow job with either real or fake teeth. If you were my wife, I would probably prefer that you just left the dentures out altogether. I haven't had the actual experience of kissing anyone without teeth, but the idea doesn't bother me. It sounds to me like your husband has the same reaction I do to your current condition: blow jobs are better, and kissing is not a problem. 

The thing that I always _have_ found to be a problem for me was anything that caused an interruption in the middle of sex. Like back when pregnancy was still a possibility, and my wife would have to get out of bed to go insert a contraceptive. Or now that she has gone through menopause and sometimes tries to apply some sort of lube (without which she's too dry for insertion). Forget it! I'd rather just continue with what we're doing.

So if your husband is like me, he would probably prefer that you just take the dentures out before you get started, and just leave them out for the duration so you don't interrupt the mood. It sure sounds like the whole thing is an issue for you, not for him.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

if you boyfriend loves you, the few times you don't have your teeth in won't bother him(yes mine wears dentures) and yes there's a vast difference in BJ's,100x's better.


----------



## Fiddlehead (Oct 1, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I've heard that a bj with them out is incredible. But I'll have to wait I guess...


I think those are called gummers.


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks, I did some talking with him again and as you said Carpe, he isn't bothered by them being out. I think if given some reassuring words I could do the "gummers" (thanks Fiddlehead) without thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carpe (May 12, 2012)

greeneyedky said:


> Thanks, I did some talking with him again and as you said Carpe, he isn't bothered by them being out. I think if given some reassuring words I could do the "gummers" (thanks Fiddlehead) without thought.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Re-reading your posts, I think your husband is just wondering. How he got so lucky. He not only accepts you as you are, he's turned on. Enjoy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

His ex wife never gave him blow jobs said it was nasty, I, on the other hand love doing this for him. We were hs sweethearts then broke up, went on married others then after our divorces found each other again. I love him more then anything, and just want him to finally like myself be happy. Every one has a self image, I know he loves me and is grateful for what I do for him, just have to let myself go and enjoy without the thought of him finding me "unsexy" with my teeth out. (ex husband beat me and lost most of my teeth because of that) The dentures were a way if letting me eat better and also having more confidence. But the image of myself without them to me is unappealing. I guess as long as he is happy I should be too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

DanieCorrigan said:


> I've heard that a bj with them out is incredible.


Me too...but never going to happen with me... 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

I never thought I would be giving " gummers" ever. Lol not sure if he was toothless if oral on myself would be any different then it is now. But...... If the time ever comes I'm so discussing it here lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

Hubbyfetish, he said to tell you... Thank you lol been practicing alot and he is throughly enjoying it. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheMonogamista (Oct 5, 2012)

In time, it will feel natural.
My husband mentioned a while ago that he can't wait til I lose my teeth because he just thinks it will be incredible. At the time, I felt kind of weird about it, but reading all these posts totally makes me feel differently---yeah, it'll be something to look forward to!
Also, you can feel good that you're doing something for him that nobody else has done for him. That's pretty special! And, I bet, if his friends know, they'd be pretty darn jealous of the ecstatic levels of pleasure he is experiencing with you post-teeth.
Best of luck!


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

lol, all our friends know and if bit he makes it known. That is a bit embarrassing. I never thought as I'm the only one who had given him this. Just not something you think about lol. I'm hoping it will feel natural eventually I didn't expect to be perfect after having this done but then I didnt realize how different it would be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

As far as I know, serving up a blowjob without dentures installed is the ONLY real benefit they have.


----------



## Carpe (May 12, 2012)

TheMonogamista said:


> In time, it will feel natural.
> My husband mentioned a while ago that he can't wait til I lose my teeth because he just thinks it will be incredible. At the time, I felt kind of weird about it, but reading all these posts totally makes me feel differently---yeah, it'll be something to look forward to!
> Also, you can feel good that you're doing something for him that nobody else has done for him. That's pretty special! And, I bet, if his friends know, they'd be pretty darn jealous of the ecstatic levels of pleasure he is experiencing with you post-teeth.
> Best of luck!


Yeah, since I first saw this thread the other day, I've also been feeling like I'm looking forward to my wife losing her teeth.


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol, we practiced all weekend and with the lights on. He said it was even better that way. I just pushed past what he "could"be thinking and just got down on it so to say. He said also he felt better because now I didn't hurt to give him one and I wasn't scared to hurt him. It was just down right great. Thank goodness for dreary, rainy weekends. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lawlessolpharte (Oct 13, 2012)

I, the guy, am the one with dentures in this marriage. I have gone down on my wife with and without them and she much prefers to be nibbled than gummed:rofl: For some reason I have perfect feeling for how hard I nibble so biting too hard isnt a problem. One thing she wont do now is the tongue play while kissing:scratchhead: but life goes on you know


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Just be careful. If you use an adhesive that's too strong and there is residue on your gums could his crank get glued on? I mean, would you have to go to the emergency room?

That would be akward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Just be careful. If you use an adhesive that's too strong and there is residue on your gums could his crank get glued on? I mean, would you have to go to the emergency room?
> 
> That would be akward.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



.....laughing.....Bandit, that is quite a nice mental picture you have painted above....so hilarious actually that I can't stop laughing.....and my wife is wondering what the hell is so funny...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well its a practical question if you think about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Bandit is always thinking...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Why the hell would you go to the emergency room? What is there to fix? Lol


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Why the hell would you go to the emergency room? What is there to fix? Lol


It would strike my employers odd if I showed up for work with my woman latched onto my johnson like a sucker fish. 

Just saying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> It would strike my employers odd if I showed up for work with my woman latched onto my johnson like a sucker fish.
> 
> Just saying.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just means you caught you a keeper. Haha. 

If his junk got stuck I would just break suction from gum to teeth then have him soak in warm water. I honestly don't see this happening unless it was some pay back and the person put glue on the out side of the dentures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WENDY 319 (Nov 28, 2013)

I am 23 and have worn dentures since I was 18. My partner absolutely loves BJs "without". I have no problem not wearing my dentures even when going out. I am slim and petite and have a small face which tends to hide my toothless mouth. The first time i gave him head he suggested that I remove my dentures. I now only do it "without"


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I've done it with braces, you can master anything 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I know this is a zombie thread, but what the hell, someone else brought it back up, and I have some experience here.

My STBW has had dentures since she was 18. Has a genetic condition that caused her to lose her teeth early. We have been together for a year and a half now, and while I have occasionally seen her without her teeth, she still feels a bit sefl conscious, and probably always will to a certain extent. She has however lightened up in that department considerably and will kiss without them in sometimes, though I try not to push it. It doesn't bother me in the least and I make sure she knows that. As far as blow jobs without them in? BEST.EVER.FULL.STOP.


----------



## nbvghj (Oct 8, 2014)

This is great. I dream for girlfriend with dentures.


----------



## Anya Neeze (Oct 23, 2014)

I just got dentures and am still very self conscious. I haven't shown my man what I look like without my teeth in so im not sure how I would transition from kissing/foreplay to "honey, let me take me teeth out and blow you" ... any technique suggestions also greatly appreciated.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Anya Neeze said:


> "honey, let me take me teeth out and blow you" ...


I reckon that sentence right there, is all the foreplay you'll need 

I couldn't stop laughing while reading this, and my husband was looking at me strangely...so I showed him and now he can't wait for me to lose my teeth! Thanks a lot!! :rofl:


----------

